# Lacrosse Stock Transfers



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have an opportunity to do a lacrosse tournament, but I am having trouble finding lacrosse stock transfers. Anyone know of any? Thanks.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Lisa. have you tried first Edition? You may have to go with Clip art. Lou


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Lou long time no chat...I took a break and I am back in business...quick question for you...I just got a call from a high school lacrosse coach that is looking for 100 sports grey tees with the high school name and some lacrosse sticks. Its gonna be 2 color art...how much would you charge...whats the rule of thumb. 



badalou said:


> Lisa. have you tried first Edition? You may have to go with Clip art. Lou


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

rags16 said:


> Lou long time no chat...I took a break and I am back in business...quick question for you...I just got a call from a high school lacrosse coach that is looking for 100 sports grey tees with the high school name and some lacrosse sticks. Its gonna be 2 color art...how much would you charge...whats the rule of thumb.


Check here for threads about pricing: pricing related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

Check out Ace Transfers and First Edition also. They have templates available that you can insert lacrosse clipart to create "custom" Stock transfers


----------

